# Hummers & Airports



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone had issues with a Hummer at an Airport?

Just wondered thats all.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't think so Jon. I used to fly to Philly quite a bit as my boss was there...and I'm pretty sure I wore an Accutron on some of those occasions.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

They are fine in airports, but not in a royal mail van. Who honestly declares a 1.5v cell when posting?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> They are fine in airports, but not in a royal mail van. Who honestly declares a 1.5v cell when posting?


 I have "tamed" my local post office to no longer ask me about batteries...but even when they used to, I said "No, Guv...no batteries in there." as I wasn't going to start explaining the difference between sliver oxide and lithium batteries...

Accutrons are not so good on single cylinder vintage motorcycles...


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> Accutrons are not so good on single cylinder vintage motorcycles...


 Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why? Is it to do with vibration?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Timez Own said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why? Is it to do with vibration?


 Yes, I think so. On one of my bikes, it was quite severe at the ends of the undampened handlebars...so much so that my hands used to tingle after a 40 minute ride.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes, I think so. On one of my bikes, it was quite severe at the ends of the undampened handlebars...so much so that my hands used to tingle after a 40 minute ride.


 when i was young and daft and used to fly about on my T120 bonneville the vibration at over 6000 RPM induced blurred vision and i used to have to loctite the screws in my glasses ,remember the tingling hands well..,still got the bike,have owned it for 40 years, now its a shed queen.i am too old to ride it...


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I can remember destroying several automatic watches when i first went to sea as an engineer, the engines vibration certainly did not agree with the auto mechanism, learnt my lesson and good watches ( hummers etc) stayed in my cabin and cheap quartz suffered the vibration / oil etc. This ones just a baby

 Bottom end bearing looking a bit sorry for itself.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a cracker of a piston and conrod! :swoon:

We all forget things remain summat' the same but get lots bigger - - thank of a turretclock for example, compared to your wrist watch 

PS, what's the yellow insulating tape for?


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

mel said:


> That's a cracker of a piston and conrod! :swoon:
> 
> We all forget things remain summat' the same but get lots bigger - - thank of a turretclock for example, compared to your wrist watch
> 
> PS, what's the yellow insulating tape for?


 Holds the "tool" that stops the con rod hitting the piston together. Thats only a baby piston!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

frogspawn said:


> Holds the "tool" that stops the con rod hitting the piston together. Thats only a baby piston!!


 Ta muchly! a Heinlein fan? I love a bit of Heinlein, but also I'm a Doc Smith buff as well - - space opera at its best. :notworthy: The "Golden Age", Asimov, Leinster J W Campbell and the likes - - have them on KOBO now to keep. Of course at my age - - I'm re-reading all the stuff I forgot over the years, for free, there's lots on the Gothenburg Project and similar sites.


----------

